# LSU vs Georgia - 2011 SEC Championship



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

LSU's perfect season continues... 12-0 and ranked #1

Looking forward to making Georgia our next victims. 

Bring it Dawgs! We got something for ya


----------



## fussyray (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU's perfect season continues... 12-0 and ranked #1
> 
> Looking forward to making Georgia our next victims.
> 
> Bring it Dawgs! We got something for ya



OH! We will bring it, but just know this 12-1 after Dec. 3!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

fussyray said:


> OH! We will bring it, but just know this 12-1 after Dec. 3!!!



You couldn't even beat Spurrier and USCe. Are you really delusional enough to think that Georgia can beat LSU?


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats to LSU! 
Yes, we will be ready for the Tigers, be sure of that!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 25, 2011)

I sure love my dawgs but lsu is gonna be more then a hand full and I don't see us coming out on top .


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats Bengals, see you on the Dec 3rd!:swords:


----------



## timothyroland (Nov 25, 2011)

Just remember Georgia has a winning record against miles. Only team he has one against in sec.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm just glad UGA is going to the dome to play the game.  I just hope the dawgs go in there ready to play.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 25, 2011)

More worried about dealing with Tech, tomorrow, at this point.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 25, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> More worried about dealing with Tech, tomorrow, at this point.



Amen!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> More worried about dealing with Tech, tomorrow, at this point.



Amen x2...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 25, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Amen x2...



One game at a time...:nono:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> One game at a time...:nono:



Thats right!! Just remember Les we aint Arky.... We have a D!!!!:nono:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats right!! Just remember Les we aint Arky.... We have a D!!!!:nono:



And a running back that heads for the sidelines every time he gets a hang-nail.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And a running back that heads for the sidelines every time he gets a hang-nail.



 True dat...... Dont forget about our #2 C. Thomas. Honey Badger will have a hard time seeing him behind all those big linemen...... Until it's too late!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel sorry for the Mutts after what I saw today from LSU... and a loss from Tech tomorrow.... oh well maybe next year!


----------



## Self! (Nov 25, 2011)

Georgia has improved game after game this year and is under ranked. LSU is tired and it shows. I look for LSU not to game this game seriously and Dawgs to win by 10.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Georgia has improved game after game this year and is under ranked. LSU is tired and it shows. I look for LSU not to game this game seriously and Dawgs to win by 10.



I really could care less what LSU does to them cause GT will expose them tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I really could care less what LSU does to them cause GT will expose them tomorrow!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



:nono:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I really could care less what LSU does to them cause GT will expose them tomorrow!



Just don't run and hide when it doesn't turn out like that.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just don't run and hide when it doesn't turn out like that.



Where am I gonna run and Hide? you know I will be here talking crap win or lose!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2011)

These techgnat fans think there is only gonna one team show up at BDS tomorrow.....hope they is ready for a butt whippin!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> These techgnat fans think there is only gonna one team show up at BDS tomorrow.....hope they is ready for a butt whippin!!



No one said anything about a 1 team show... just one Flying away with the game!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> No one said anything about a 1 team show... just one Flying away with the game!



Bull Dogs can fly?..


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Bull Dogs can fly?..



Theyre is a lot of tall buildings in ATL


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 25, 2011)

*stop drinking the kool-aid!!!!*

dawg fans!!! LSU is going to beat UGA like a redheaded step child!!!

UGA played one complete game all year against Auburn and now UGA can beat LSU? Really???? I agree the UGA D is awesome this year under Grantham but we are going to need a lights out stellar performance on offense. I am afraid 160 pound running backs aren't going to get it done!

I would love to eat some crow but I am predicting a good old beat down!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> dawg fans!!! LSU is going to beat UGA like a redheaded step child!!!
> 
> UGA played one complete game all year against Auburn and now UGA can beat LSU? Really???? I agree the UGA D is awesome this year under Grantham but we are going to need a lights out stellar performance on offense. I am afraid 160 pound running backs aren't going to get it done!
> 
> I would love to eat some crow but I am predicting a good old beat down!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 26, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> dawg fans!!! LSU is going to beat UGA like a redheaded step child!!!
> 
> UGA played one complete game all year against Auburn and now UGA can beat LSU? Really???? I agree the UGA D is awesome this year under Grantham but we are going to need a lights out stellar performance on offense. I am afraid 160 pound running backs aren't going to get it done!
> 
> I would love to eat some crow but I am predicting a good old beat down!



Don't know how long ya been around here... but...MOST of the Dawg fans here don't take our suprise sucess for granted.  We have a realistic view of what very well may happen at the dome, and for that matter what very possibly could happen today at Bobby Dodd.... but according to you, we should just not even show up since the outcome is predetemined......well all I can say is.....that ain't gonna happen!  We'll play em both and see if we can change destiny instead....

But since you have a magic eightball and all....is there any use in going to the tree stand this morning, or should I just go back to bed and snuggle up to flossy mae..?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Tweet: lsufootball_net RT @SEC_Chuck: LSU is the home team in Atlanta and will wear their normal white jerseys (UGA has agreed to wear red)


----------



## fussyray (Nov 26, 2011)

Well that take care of Tech!! Looking forward to the game next Sat. Bring it on LSU, We bite!!!


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 26, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I really could care less what LSU does to them cause GT will expose them tomorrow!



It's been great exposure so far.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Makes a good avatar for next weeks matchup


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 26, 2011)

To me we just won the Championship !!!!! Go Dawgs !!!!! LSU (Loser State University) you better show up to play if not your gonna get bit in the rear end !!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Cottontail said:


> To me we just won the Championship !!!!! Go Dawgs !!!!! LSU (Loser State University) you better show up to play if not your gonna get bit in the rear end !!



You sure are talking a lot of trash for someone that occasionally pops in & out of the sports forum.

No need to get nasty. Our two fine teams will line up and play the game. 

But if you want to keep on talking smack, don't run off and cry when I bring the heat.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's to a good game next week Les, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

deerbandit said:


> Here's to a good game next week Les, Go Dawgs!



Can't wait. Hopefully I will be sitting on the 50 with my sons. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!​


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You sure are talking a lot of trash for someone that occasionally pops in & out of the sports forum.
> 
> No need to get nasty. Our two fine teams will line up and play the game.
> 
> But if you want to keep on talking smack, don't run off and cry when I bring the heat.


 
You got that right! I'm just glad to be playing for a championship. I'll be surprised if we win but don't think it's an impossibility!

I'm not gonna run my mouth like the Techies did this week though!


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 26, 2011)

Dont have to stay on the sports forum to build up GA. the dawgs speak for themselves LSU will be facing a much,much better defense now what are you wanting to bet its not going to be like yesterday Razor Backs have no defense (Go Dawgs) !!!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 26, 2011)

This makes 3 out of the 4 SECcg' under Richt agsinst LSU and Ga is 1 and 1 against them. I think they'll put up a good fight! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fussyray (Nov 26, 2011)

2005  #13 Georgia 34     #3 LSU 14 

WE BITE!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

fussyray said:


> 2005  #13 Georgia 34     #3 LSU 14
> 
> WE BITE!!!!!



Georgia will be the 8th Top-25 ranked team LSU has played this year. I think they will be fired up and ready to play Georgia come Saturday night. 

Oh and this ain't 2005....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I really could care less what LSU does to them cause GT will expose them tomorrow!



Yea, GT exposed alright.  That bunch of cupcakes pulled down our silver britches and kissed us where the sun don't shine in homage to our clear superiority in the State of Georgia.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2011)

No doubt LSU is loaded this year and there is no doubt that Georgia will have to play their best game to win.  The only thing I am going to predict is that it will be a wail of a game.  Its slobberknocking time in the dome!


----------



## tcward (Nov 27, 2011)

This LSU bunch is as Ron White says "Loaded"! We will have to have everything hitting on all cylinders to even have a chance. Just proud to be in this game considering where we have been! Go Dawgs! Hope it is a good game.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well GA let GT put up almost 350 yards on them.. Wonder what a real team like LSU is gonna do to them??


----------



## Buck (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Well GA let GT put up almost 350 yards on them.. Wonder what a real team like LSU is gonna do to them??



Here we go again...  :trampoline:


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Buck said:


> Here we go again...  :trampoline:


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Well GA let GT put up almost 350 yards on them.. Wonder what a real team like LSU is gonna do to them??



Well i will be happy to see LSU with 355 yards and 17 points and GA with 380 yards and 31 points !!! Works for me the yardage just does'nt seem to reflect on the score ??


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cottontail said:


> Well i will be happy to see LSU with 355 yards and 17 points and GA with 380 yards and 31 points !!! Works for me the yardage just does'nt seem to reflect on the score ??



Yeah but see LSU is not GT... they are a real team with a real Defense! They are gonna have a feild day.. Just sayin


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 27, 2011)

All i'm saying is Lsu better not let Ga jump on them 14 to 0 like Arkansas did or its going to be a sad sad day . Arkansas has no defense at all.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

LSU  is going to run straight at Georgia. Just liked they've done all year. We have 4 running backs that have scored at least 6 TDs each and combined LSU has rushed for 2500+ yards this season. We also have one of the leagues leading receivers in Rueben Randle. 

It won't be fancy. It will be a line up and smash 'em in the mouth football game between two fine teams. 

Should be really fun to watch.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU  is going to run straight at Georgia. Just liked they've done all year. We have 4 running backs that have scored at least 6 TDs each and combined LSU has rushed for 2500+ yards this season. We also have one of the leagues leading receivers in Rueben Randle.
> 
> It won't be fancy. It will be a line up and smash 'em in the mouth football game between two fine teams.
> 
> Should be really fun to watch.



LSU will dominate!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> LSU will dominate!



Atta boy..... jump on someone else's train. It's the techie way. I bet your dad can whip my dad too huh????


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> LSU will dominate!



Oh please.  I actually gained some respect ofr you earlier today.  But you just wiped that out by going all little joey and typifying the worst of tech stereotypes.

Remember this, no matter what happens Saturday, it won't change a thing about what happened yesterday.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU  is going to run straight at Georgia. Just liked they've done all year. We have 4 running backs that have scored at least 6 TDs each and combined LSU has rushed for 2500+ yards this season. We also have one of the leagues leading receivers in Rueben Randle.
> 
> It won't be fancy. It will be a line up and smash 'em in the mouth football game between two fine teams.
> 
> Should be really fun to watch.



This should be a good game.  Can't wait.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

The honey badger.........


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

This game is going to be a good one. Anyone here going?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> This game is going to be a good one. Anyone here going?



I might be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> This game is going to be a good one. Anyone here going?



Still working on it!!


----------



## Drexal (Nov 27, 2011)

I plan on being there.  Should be  a good one.  GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that it seems that LSU is assured of a NCG position, does this SEC game mean as much to them as it does Georgia? Will they be looking past Georgia? .....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Now that it seems that LSU is assured of a NCG position, does this SEC game mean as much to them as it does Georgia? Will they be looking past Georgia? .....


Honey Badger dont care either way......


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Now that it seems that LSU is assured of a NCG position, does this SEC game mean as much to them as it does Georgia? Will they be looking past Georgia? .....



I think that LSU will be out to win the conference next week.

This is a history making 12-0 team that is looking for a perfect 14 win season.

Les will have the Tigers locked and loaded, ready to pounce on the Dawgs come next Saturday.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Now that it seems that LSU is assured of a NCG position, does this SEC game mean as much to them as it does Georgia? Will they be looking past Georgia? .....



Basically they said this game means nothing...


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Honey Badger dont care either way......





He smokes his breakfast....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> He smokes his breakfast....


They better hope he dont get a hold of some of that good ATL cronic!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## Drexal (Nov 27, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Now that it seems that LSU is assured of a NCG position, does this SEC game mean as much to them as it does Georgia? Will they be looking past Georgia? .....



I think you can count on LSU showing up to win...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

All I can say is...




























It's going to be a great game!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

A little championship humor...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

LSU is pretty much a freight train....I am just hopin my Dawgs can derail em.  But the Tigers are pertty impressive.  Here's to the upset of the decade!! Goooo Dawgs!! Sic em!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A little championship humor...



Awesome!

THWg!

I can't stand them dawgs. I'm a hater. 

LSU will beat georgia like a dawg.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 28, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> This game is going to be a good one. Anyone here going?



Just confirmed that I have 2 tickets!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Awesome!
> 
> THWg!
> 
> ...


Bandwagoner ahh?????


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Nov 28, 2011)

Drexal said:


> I think you can count on LSU showing up to win...



im betting Les will have his boys focused on the task at hand and this is our (UGA) national championship game so i look for both teams to be ready to play.

should be interesting...I hope we can keep it close and pull off something special at the end


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Awesome!
> 
> THWg!
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 28, 2011)

The Dawgs will have to play a complete game in order to win. It won't be easy, but it can be done.

Here's to a great game!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Awesome!
> 
> THWg!
> 
> ...



You want some cheese with that whine. Awwwwww my team can't beat the Dawgs so I gotta hope someone else's will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> You want some cheese with that whine. Awwwwww my team can't beat the Dawgs so I gotta hope someone else's will.



Are you really surprised.... :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## Sniper Bob (Nov 28, 2011)

ok...as much as I want the Dawgs to win...it aint happening!!! SEC West has at least 3 teams that would shut UGA out. Having said that, go Dawgs.....help out my Crimson Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

The dawgs do have a chance, albeit a slim one.
UGA has done a good job overcoming an 0-2 start, and are playing well right now.
They also have the type offense that might be able to exploit LSU's so-called weakness.
But the dawgs have several glaring problems.
1) they melted in the spot light vs. Boise State,...they cracked at a crucial moment in the USCe game(should have won that game)and they've shown a propensity to get sloppy ala Vandy and Kentucky...LSU has not shown that same capacity.
2)Dawgs O-line has played much better this season, but they will be worn out by the 4th qtr...LSU rotates 8 D-linemen all game long and will be fresh in the 4th qtr,...oh, and they are pretty good.
3)Dawgs have talent at receiver and especially tight end positions, and LSU has a tendency to get caught out of position...but LSU has the speed and tenacity to make up ground and prevent big plays...and they are very physical when they tackle...look for some short arm catches or plain old drops later in the game.
4)Stupid penalties, by and large UGA has done a good job eliminating these, but when they get frustrated, and they will, these will kill them
UGA has not faced a Defense as fast and imposing as LSU, USCe was close, but not in LSU's league, nor has UGA faced an offense that puts out 4 RB's with over 5 TD's each, they can over power and outrun you especially late in the game.

If UGA can play flawless with out turnovers or penalties, and LSU is uncharacteristically flat or not focused, then UGA has a chance, but UGA will have to score early and often, then hold on.
LSU has not been intimidated, UGA has been...this is the big 
time, and UGA has some young players in key roles...that could be the difference.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the DAWGS are going to play a good game and will give LSU all they want.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 28, 2011)

No one is giving UGA a chance in this game; therefore, there young players are going to want to prove that they are worthy and that they are not going to let LSU push them around.  This being the case, I think that the trash talking (of players like the Honey Badger) could suck in GA's young players into some stupid personal foul penalties.  These penalties will kill GA and prolong LSU drives.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> No one is giving UGA a chance in this game; therefore, there young players are going to want to prove that they are worthy and that they are not going to let LSU push them around.  This being the case, I think that the trash talking (of players like the Honey Badger) could suck in GA's young players into some stupid personal foul penalties.  These penalties will kill GA and prolong LSU drives.



trash talking aside, I think the "football" maturity of LSU combined with smothering Defense will cause the UGA young-uns to come unglued at a crucial moment.
I am not at all saying that UGA doesn't have a chance, in fact UGA may have early success...but I do think eventually UGA will be overwhelmed by LSU


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

"They... have the type offense that might be able to exploit LSU's so-called weakness."

Only if we execute, and balance Murrays arm with Crowells legs. 
"But the dawgs have several glaring problems.

1) they melted in the spot light vs. Boise State,...they cracked at a crucial moment in the USCe game(should have won that game)and they've shown a propensity to get sloppy ala Vandy and Kentucky...LSU has not shown that same capacity.

I wouldn't say we melted.  We just didn't know what we were doing at that point; no confidence in each other or our abilities.  Only winning takes care of that.

2)Dawgs O-line has played much better this season, but they will be worn out by the 4th qtr...LSU rotates 8 D-linemen all game long and will be fresh in the 4th qtr,...oh, and they are pretty good.

This is a legitimate concern for us.  We have to stay healthy and stay motivated to play even if tired. 


3)Dawgs have talent at receiver and especially tight end positions, and LSU has a tendency to get caught out of position...but LSU has the speed and tenacity to make up ground and prevent big plays...and they are very physical when they tackle...look for some short arm catches or plain old drops later in the game.

WR/TE depth will be to our advantage. Play action passes to multiple WR and or TE's can counter LSU here, and perhaps create some confusion on who the ball is going to.  Most of our WR's are pretty good sized...6'3+ and 210 or ove...not many skinny boys.  I think they can take what Miles' DB can dish out.Great speed here too


4)Stupid penalties, by and large UGA has done a good job eliminating these, but when they get frustrated, and they will, these will kill them.

Not too worried about field discipline. I think they have that as under control as any team could have. We have made great strides in this area over the last year. 

UGA has not faced a Defense as fast and imposing as LSU, USCe was close, but not in LSU's league...

The old phrase "aint skeered" is the only answer that I can come up with here.  LSU's D is all of what you said, but I think Coach friend will have the O-line up to the task of doing their job.  The WR's, TE's and QB will welcome the challenge.  My only concern is at TB....Ho will IC respond to being hit hard. Perhaps he will respon to it as a challenge as well...RSIV should he play would for sure, but my personal jury is still out on ICThe tools are there with IC, but he has to show the heart to use them 


nor has UGA faced an offense that puts out 4 RB's with over 5 TD's each, they can over power and outrun you especially late in the game.

LSU's run game would be of the most concern here. UGA's D line has to stuff the holes and take up blockers so out LB corp has the freedom to roam and penetrate...J Jones and A Ogletree could have a special day if the D-line plays to their capability as long as Murray & Company keep them off the field to get them some rest.

If UGA can play flawless with out turnovers or penalties, and LSU is uncharacteristically flat or not focused, then UGA has a chance, but UGA will have to score early and often, then hold on.

I think that is true for any game.  UGA has to play smart, not have any stupid mistakes.  Set up the run well with the pass to keep LSU off balance.  Short passing game to TE's with some good between the tackle running to open up some deep balls. Keep it within 10 going into the fourth quarter and we have a chance. LSU has only had to play one complete game this year: Bama..keep it close with the Tigers going into the fourth and my Dawgs have a legitimate shot. 

LSU has not been intimidated, UGA has been...this is the big 
time, and UGA has some young players in key roles...that could be the difference .

UGA has some young players for sure, but I would not say they were ever intimidated at all.  There were some unsure steps early in the season against Boise, and a mental lapse against USCe, and maybe even a special teams breakdown against USCe ( the offense gave up 21pts in that game) The Dawgs are a lot of things, but not intimidated by anyone.


This game has the makings of a great one.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

> Stopping LSU's ground game a major chore
> 
> Pride and muscles ached with each bone-crushing hit delivered to those dressed in red-and-white down on the bayou last Friday
> 
> ...



A good article about the task that stands before Georgia


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like it's corndog time!!!
3 more days till kick off!!
But dat Honey Badger he don't care!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

Aaron Murray ready for LSU secondary

Aaron Murray understands what Saturday could do for his legacy. 
He’s a quarterback -- the quarterback at Georgia -- and he know that no matter how many yards he passes for or how many touchdown he tosses, people will judge him by his championship numbers. 

“When people talk about stats or this and that, I think the biggest stat is how many championships you've won,” Murray said. “My goal is to win a few while I'm here, and my first one, my first opportunity is this weekend. So, hopefully get that win, and from here on out, get a couple more.” 

That first shot comes in the Georgia Dome against No. 1 LSU (12-0, 8-0). 

If Murray plays like he did during the second half of the Bulldogs’ season, No. 14 Georgia (10-2, 7-1) will have a chance to prove most of the country wrong. In his past six games, Murray, a redshirt sophomore, has passed for 19 touchdowns to four interceptions. Georgia averaged 36 points in all six wins. 

To his standards, Murray had a sluggish start but took the second part of the season by storm. He downplays his improvements, saying he hunkered down in his playbook, talked with offensive coordinator Mike Bobo more often and tried to develop better timing and chemistry with his wide receivers. 

It certainly paid off for Murray, who is second in the SEC with 2,698 passing yards and 32 touchdowns, and his Bulldogs, as Georgia is in the SEC title game for the first time since 2005. 

For all the good that Murray has done, he is about to get the matchup every quarterback both loves and fears. 

LSU’s secondary has terrorized quarterbacks for most of 2011. With a defensive backfield that starts with Tyrann Mathieu and Morris Claiborne and ends with 46 pass breakups and 16 interceptions, you have the makings of a quarterback’s worst nightmare. 

“You think of SEC defenses, you think of speed,” Murray said, “and they have a whole other speed on top of that.” 

LSU sports a legit track team in its secondary, forcing quarterbacks to crumble with decision-making. 

“It's going to take everybody to have some success in the passing game, for sure,” Georgia coach Mark Richt said. 

It will also take patience from LSU to have success against Murray. 

LSU coach Les Miles compared Murray’s ability to Arkansas’ Tyler Wilson’s, but said Murray is better when it comes to pocket presence. He’s more mature and confident back there, Miles said. 

“He's the kind of guy that you have to make sure you're responsible,” Miles said. “Your coverage, you have to focus your eyes and make sure you're over the top. The guy that can move the ball around to as many receivers as he gets it to, you have to have the ability to play coverage and certainly play coverage with the ability to get some pressure on that quarterback without necessarily calling extra guys in the rush.” 

Murray doesn’t let pressure get to him that often because he has the legs to move around and outside the pocket. He provides his receivers with more time, and when nothing opens up, he can take off. He’s no speedster, but he gets just enough burst to slip by defenders. 

“He actually can run a lot better than people actually think, and he's probably one of the most accurate quarterbacks in the SEC,” LSU safety Brandon Taylor said. “He knows how to manage a game well, and he limits his mistakes, and he doesn't make very many of them.” 

Mistakes are a death sentence when facing LSU defensive backs who joke about and compare their big plays, like big game hunters boast about their kills. 

“You just can't point just anyone out because the whole secondary as a whole, we've made a ton of plays,” Claiborne said. 

This group has done just as well when it’s had all of its parts compared to when it hasn’t. When Mathieu was suspended for the Auburn game, LSU gave up 161 passing yards. When Eric Reid -– maybe LSU’s best safety –- missed the Arkansas game, the Tigers held the league’s top passing team to just 207 yards. 

But Murray said he believes he has a crew good enough to stand up to the Tigers. He has grit and speed in tight end Orson Charles. Tavarres King provides the leadership and big-catch ability. And freshman Malcolm Mitchell has every bit the talent of most veteran wideouts. 

Murray has some fun pieces to work with, and they’ve improved, just like him. 

“Right now, they're feeling confident,” he said. “I have a lot of confidence in our young guys, and we're ready to go.”


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm glad Jarvis and the boys aren't scared of LSU but I wish they would talk a little les.  LSU is keeping real quiet.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm glad Jarvis and the boys aren't scared of LSU but I wish they would talk a little less.  LSU is keeping real quiet.  I'm just saying.



Here's a few more quotes from players:

“Our defense, I think, is better than theirs,” said Sanders Commings, a junior cornerback for No. 12 Georgia. “I think we have better players, a better coach. The way we’re playing right now, I don’t think anybody can run on us or throw on us.”

“We’ve been hearing it all season,” LSU defensive tackle Michael Brockers said. “We’re not a talking team. We let teams talk and say what they’ve got to say but when you get in the jungle, when you get on the field, there’s no more talking. That’s how we play our game, and Saturday we’ll play LSU football.”


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Bulldogs pass on chance to wear Nike Pro Combat uniforms again

ATHENS – Georgia coach Mark Richt made a promise to his players before playing Boise State in the Chick-fil-A Kickoff Game. If they made it back to the Georgia Dome as SEC Eastern Division champions, he told them then, they could wear their Nike Pro Combat uniforms in the SEC Championship game.

Thankfully, he said on Wednesday, the Bulldogs did not hold him to his promise.

“A couple of them actually said, ‘don’t do it, Coach,” Richt said with a grin.

As a result, “Georgia are red with silver britches,” Richt said following Georgia’s last full-contact workout on Wednesday. “No Pro Combats. Nobody even asked me.”

Full Article http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/uga-notes-bulldogs-pass-1247343.html


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank goodness we won't be wearing those power ranger things.  Hopefully we've seen the last of those stupid things.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Who is this Sanders Commings guy? Is he a play-maker or just someone flapping his jowls?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who is the honey badger anyway...? Is he a play-maker or just some man crush toy for the corndogs?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


>



You better watch it! Mitch told me plenty of things about you that could be used for blackmail purposes. 

BTW - Honey Badger is da bomb!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Sanders Commings guy? Is he a play-maker or just someone flapping his jowls?



He's a playmaker.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> He's a playmaker.



Oh ok. Just never really heard his name before.

Good luck on Saturday! 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You better watch it! Mitch told me plenty of things about you that could be used for blackmail purposes.
> 
> BTW - Honey Badger is da bomb!




he know nuttin.....that isn't public anyway...:cow:


----------



## Wacenturion (Dec 1, 2011)

"Blue Dog" has been lucky so far.  So once again I would like to say..........


Georgia.........May the "Smurf" Force be with you....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thank goodness we won't be wearing those power ranger things.  Hopefully we've seen the last of those stupid things.



I favor the more traditional uniforms. I hate it when the big companies like Nike try to change our traditions. We aren't Oregon and we don't want 100 different uni-combos.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Sanders Commings guy? Is he a play-maker or just someone flapping his jowls?



He's the real Honey Badger. He takes what HE wants....:trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

What to watch in the SEC title game


Here’s a look at what to watch in Saturday’s SEC championship game between No. 14 Georgia and No. 1 LSU. 

1. Going streaking: It’s been a while since either one of these teams has lost a game. LSU has won 13 straight, which is the longest active winning streak among FBS schools. Georgia has won 10 in a row, which is the third longest streak. Of the two teams, Georgia has been involved in more close games during its winning streak, which could benefit the Bulldogs if Saturday’s game comes down to the fourth quarter. LSU has only played one game during its 13-game spree that has been decided by less than 13 points. That was the 9-6 overtime win against Alabama on Nov. 5 in Tuscaloosa. 

2. Strength vs. strength: Both of these teams have leaned hard on their defenses this season and with good reason. LSU is ranked second nationally in total defense, allowing an average of 248.4 yards per game. Georgia is ranked fifth nationally in total defense, allowing an average of 271.1 yards per game. When it comes to scoring defense, LSU is also ranked second nationally and is giving up just 10.6 points per game. Georgia is ranked 10th and giving up 17.8 points per game. Getting into the end zone against either one of these defenses has been a struggle. LSU’s first-team defense hasn’t allowed a second-half touchdown in its past six games. Georgia’s first-team defense has allowed a total of 10 touchdowns during its 10-game winning streak. 

3. Reid’s status: LSU sophomore safety Eric Reid, who was the star of the Alabama game, has been practicing this week after missing the Arkansas game with a quadriceps injury. However, it still sounds as if Reid isn’t all the way back to 100 percent. LSU coach Les Miles said following Wednesday’s practice, “I still think there’s some question, but he practiced.” If Reid can’t go or is limited, that hurts the Tigers, especially with Georgia quarterback Aaron Murray's ability to spread the ball around. But the Tigers also proved last week against Arkansas that they’re plenty deep enough in the secondary to make it work. Tyrann Mathieu moved from cornerback to Reid’s free safety spot against the Hogs, and Morris Claiborne slid over to Mathieu’s nickel/slot position. Ron Brooks and Tharold Simon started at the two cornerback spots. It’s the kind of quality depth that most teams only dream about. 

4. Step-up time for Crowell: If the Bulldogs are going to have a chance to win this game, they have to be able to run the ball at least a little bit. Yes, it gets redundant saying that about anybody who faces this LSU defense, but the Tigers feast on offenses that become one-dimensional during the course of a game. That’s where Isaiah Crowell comes in. He hasn’t been the most durable guy this season, but he’s the kind of running back who can make somebody miss and turn a 5-yard run into a 50-yard run. Crowell has also been the Bulldogs’ most effective runner between the tackles and is averaging 60.5 yards per game between the tackles. Also, all six of his runs of 20 yards or longer this season have come between the tackles. The tricky part for the Bulldogs has been keeping Crowell in the game for all four quarters. 

5. Protecting Murray: Murray leads all SEC quarterbacks and is fourth nationally with 12 touchdown passes of 25 yards or longer this season, so he’s more than capable of hitting the big play. Georgia is going to need some big plays to soften up that LSU defense, and freshman receiver Malcolm Mitchell will play a big role for the Bulldogs if they’re able to do that. So will the Bulldogs’ offensive line. Arkansas wasn’t able to protect Tyler Wilson, who was sacked five times last Friday. For that matter, very few teams have been able to protect the quarterback against LSU. Murray has thrown 32 touchdown passes this season. But if the Bulldogs can’t protect him, his ability to get the ball down the field isn’t going to matter. He'll be trying to throw from his back.

Source: http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/34231/what-to-watch-in-the-sec-championship-game-2


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

WHO GETS THE EDGE? - Rivals.com


Tyann Mathieu and the LSU defense have few weaknesses.
Georgia run offense vs. LSU run defense: The Bulldogs have had some big games running the football - but some pedestrian ones, too. Leading rusher Isaiah Crowell, who has gained 832 yards, missed last week's game and played sparingly the previous week because of an ankle injury. He has looked good in practice this week, though. LSU has allowed just one opponent to rush for more than 130 yards - and that was Ole Miss in a 52-3 blowout. No individual has gained 100 yards against the Tigers, who are ranked fourth in the nation against the run. Physical CB Tyrann Mathieu leads the team with 66 tackles, and 11 players have at least 38 stops. EDGE: LSU

Georgia pass offense vs. LSU pass defense: QB Aaron Murray leads the conference in passing efficiency; he has thrown for 2,698 yards and 32 touchdowns. TE Orson Charles is one of the best in the country at his position. Freshman WR Malcolm Mitchell and junior WR Tavarres King are productive, too. But protection sometimes has been a problem, and Georgia has allowed 25 sacks. That's a huge red flag when facing LSU, which has 33 sacks. Es Sam Montgomery and Barkevious Mingo have eight sacks apiece. The Tigers also have arguably the premier secondary in the country. There isn't a better set of CBs than Mathieu and Morris Claiborne, while Ss Brandon Taylor and Eric Reid are having excellent seasons, too. LSU is sixth in the nation in pass defense. EDGE: LSU

LSU run offense vs. Georgia run defense: No secrets here. LSU has a big, powerful line that aims to control the line of scrimmage and allow its running backs to hammer opponents into submission. Spencer Ware, Kenny Hilliard, Michael Ford and Alfred Blue are capable of big performances. The Tigers have rushed for at least 286 yards in each of their past three games. In the first half last week, Georgia had some trouble with Georgia Tech's triple-option (who doesn't?), but adjusted and shut it down in the second half. Aside from that, the Bulldogs have been difficult to run on. Seven opponents finished with fewer than 100 rushing yards. The Bulldogs are big up front and have quick, active linebackers. EDGE: LSU

LSU pass offense vs. Georgia pass defense: There is a misconception that LSU cannot pass. The Tigers prefer to move the football via the run, but they can get it done through the air, too. QB Jordan Jefferson is coming off his best showing of the season, a 208-yard outing in a victory over Arkansas. WR Rueben Randle is a deep threat and freshman WR Odell Beckham Jr. has become a solid complementary threat. Georgia is No. 11 in the nation in pass defense. The Bulldogs have allowed just 10 touchdown passes all season - and three of those came in the season-opener against Boise State. They haven't allowed more than one touchdown pass in any other game. Hard-hitting FS Bacarri Rambo is second in the nation with seven interceptions, and Georgia has 17 interceptions as a team. The Bulldogs are second in the SEC with 32 sacks; LB Jarvis Jones is a terror off the edge with a league-leading 13.5. LSU has allowed 12. EDGE: Georgia

LSU special teams vs. Georgia special teams: This is an area of strength for LSU. Mathieu (punts) and Claiborne (kickoffs) are dangerous return men. The Tigers' coverage teams are exceptional, too. K Drew Alleman has converted 16-of-18 field-goal attempts and has hit 10 in a row. P Brad Wing averages 43 yards and has killed 21 inside the 20. Georgia isn't bad, either. CB Brandon Boykin has big-play potential on returns and K Blair Walsh, though surprisingly inconsistent this season, has hit from 56 yards. P Drew Butler averages 42.0 yards. The coverage teams have been shoddy at times. EDGE: LSU

Georgia coaching staff vs. LSU coaching staff: Georgia coach Mark Richt is 106-36 in 11 seasons in Athens; that includes two conference championships. But he was under fire this season after the Bulldogs started 0-2. His job is no longer in jeopardy after 10 consecutive victories. Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo has been a target of criticism, but the Bulldogs are averaging 34 points per game. The defense has made dramatic strides in two seasons under Todd Grantham. The Bulldogs are ranked fifth nationally in total defense. Les Miles is 74-17 in seven seasons as LSU's coach. with an SEC championship and a national championship. Defensive coordinator John Chavis is as good as any in his field. First-year offensive coordinator Greg Studrawa has done a nice job as a play-caller, and quarterback coach Steve Kragthorpe deserves credit for Jefferson's continued growth as a passer. EDGE: LSU

X-FACTOR: LSU's intensity level bears watching. BCS computer experts say the Tigers will advance to the national championship game even if they lose. With that goal already reached, there is a risk the Tigers might not be as sharp as usual. Conversely, Georgia must win to get into a BCS game. It would seem Georgia actually has more at stake.

GEORGIA WILL WIN IF: Protecting Murray is a high priority, but taking care of the football is even more vital. Scoring opportunities figure to be scarce, so the Bulldogs must capitalize when they get the chance. Missed field goals could prove costly - just ask Alabama. The defensive front seven must contain LSU's running game.

LSU WILL WIN IF: The Tigers are the better team, so they must play like it. The Tigers must run effectively on offense. Defensively, they would love to force Georgia into obvious passing situations on third down.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 2, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Yeah but see LSU is not GT... they are a real team with a real Defense! They are gonna have a feild day.. Just sayin



I just can't take you serious with that avatar.  It speak volumes about your mysterious powers to predict the winner of a game.  Keep it up, it's too cute at this point.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow guys. I will check in with y'all on Sunday.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres to a good game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2011)

It's getting closer and closer to GAME TIME!  GO DAWGS, whip them tigers!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2011)

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

LSU is at home in the Dome with an 8-1 all-time record. 

Time to show the nation why we are the #1 team in the nation.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 3, 2011)

show the good sign....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Me and the boys left at 6am and got to the GameDay set around 7:30am. They grabbed their sign and went to the Georgia side and I took my sign and went to the LSU side right across the aisle from them. We both had great spots right up front on the fence. 

We hung tough for the whole time and enjoyed cheering for our teams. I managed to stake out the premium spot behind Corso and Herbstreit plus I had a few other fans that I could pass my sign to in order to keep it in the tv shot. I also held up the Saban elf sign that was dancing by Herbstreit's head.

We also gave Saban an earful when he came to do his interview. He turned and looked at me when I yelled " Hey Nick, Les Miles is your daddy!" 

The crowd was huge and we had a ball doing something together as father and sons. Georgia lost the game but they will always remember their first college football game and being at College GameDay!

Here's a few pics:

Right up front by the stage





Waiting for the show to begin behind the main stage





Herbstreit, Corso, and Fowler





Erin Andrews and David Pollack





The LSU fans





The Georgia fans





My sons up front on the Georgia side





Holding up their sign they made





Me and some of the LSU fans on our side





Me and my sons right before Corso picked LSU


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2011)

just got a call from Saban,...he wants info. on some ragin cajun spouttin off about his lineage, offering some big bucks...


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> just got a call from Saban,...he wants info. on some ragin cajun spouttin off about his lineage, offering some big bucks...




Hahaha.  It was Isiah Chokewell, I swear.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> Hahaha.  It was Isiah Hangnail, I swear.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

Good game Dawgs! 

Yall had a good season and good luck in your bowl game.


----------

